# Jetski Fishing?



## Saltwater Reaper

Does anyone on here use a jetski to get to fishing spots.It seems to be getting more and more popular, and I was wondering what experiences people have had with this. I have been looking at a fishing boat for years, but I just can't bring myself to spend $30,000-$45,000 on a new boat that I will likely be taking out by myself 90% of the time. Using a jetski to get to your wading destination seems more economic and a lot easier if you are doing a solo trip. I have seen companies that will rig your jetski up to have a rack for you cooler and poles, install GPS and fishfinders, and I have even seen them with trolling motors. If any of you are familiar with this please let me know your thoughts and experience. Also, If anyone knows of a guide in the Galveston area that does Jetski fishing please let me know. I would like to give it a shot and see for myself.

Thanks,


----------



## DawnPatrol

*Jet ski*

This was a popular thread just a month ago, hope it helps:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=487564


----------



## spencey820

If you have facebook join the Group "Texas Jet Ski Fishing" it's new and is going to be the meeting place to get together and fish / share ideas!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

I think there a member whos name is jetskibrian. I would PM him. He takes his off shore.


----------



## Johnnycb

http://jetskibrian.com

He has a 3 part Jetski rigging article complete with picture.

I have been throwing this around also and have composed a MS Word file full of pics and ideads.


----------



## fishNwithfish

Wonder what range they have?

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## BretE

I think they need about 3' of water to run in....ruled it out for me...


----------



## Cody C

We use to run jet skis fishing and duck hunting in port a. Worked good and ran shallow. Just needed a gut to jump up.


----------



## BretE

There ain't always a gut around!.....


----------



## Cody C

Brete said:


> There ain't always a gut around!.....


Nope and that's a long arse push!

Cody C


----------



## royski

Check out the Jet Kayak GT


----------



## Saltwater Reaper

Thanks for all the input. There seems to be a lot of mixed feelings about them. Still not sure if this is the route to take. Just looking for something reasonably priced that will get me to good wading spots comfortably without it being a pain in the arse to load, unload and clean up by myself.


----------



## johnny astro

*Yamaha WRIII*

I used to wade fish West Bay with a 1990 Waverunner III. I made a platform for the back and and connected a milk crate on top. Kept my wading belt, stringer, boga and box in there while under way. Mounted a rod holder on each inside of the rear. kept a grappling anchor along with a drift sock in the storage compartment in front of the steering wheel. I'll try and dig up some pics and PM to you. Perfect for one man wading. Get you back in places a boat won't. You could probably find an old waverunner and trailer for a thousand bucks or less. Make some mods and you are good to go. I just gave mine away to my cousin to use. Sold the bay home so had to get rid of it. Still ran like a champ.


----------



## sjlara

Pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay

I dont use my jetski to fish but i know for a fact you can get it up in less than knee deep and can definently run in a foot of water.


----------



## treysoucie

Im interested in doing the same thing... although I'd like to setup for offshore fishing 5-20 miles out... I've talked myself out of buying a boat and looking for a Yamaha SUV. I dont like the fact that its an ancient 2 stroke carb motor though. I have heard they are quite reliable.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I can run mine in about 8" of water. I did not shut it off until deeper water and was able to get up in a foot and half just fine. Here is a picture of my ski. Works great so far. I will be adding the front metal arch this weekend. I have a guy in Crosby gonna hook it up for me. The back rigging will be more expensive and will wait for a bit then get it added as well.


----------

